# Setting up a nano to breed cherries



## Paid (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm in the process of setting up a small nano to breed some cherry shrimps
in, when I say small, I mean small

Its a 25cm cube, with undergravel filtration and a 20w cf (which is maybe overkill but id like it to be a moss nursery too)









Plants will be
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis and Vesicularia dubyana

Needs time to settle in.

I was thinking of starting with 3 females and 1 male, is that ok ?

What I'm wondering though is about heating, how important is it in 
a fairly warm room? As adding a heater as well, to such a small tank
will perhaps be over kill.

How important is a stable temp to breeding cherries?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I breed cherries in a 12 gallon nano-cube with no heater. The room it's in is a constant 72F so the water temp stays fairly stable between 72-75 depending on time of day with the light on or off. I have no problem at all with the cherries breeding under those conditions. Your tank is smaller however so the temp can swing much faster depending on outside factors such as room temp and tank lights. Cherries are ridiculously hardy though. I would say run the tank a few days exactly as you are going to when you get the cherries (light time, etc) keeping an eye on the temp and it's fluctuations. If you don't have drastic changes I would say you'll be fine.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree, if the room temperature is fairly constant things would be fine and no heater is necessary. 

You're plan of action looks good to me, just remember to change some of the the water every week and don't overfeed. I'm keeping cherries in a tank that small with no heater or filter, and everyone seems happy.

-John N.


----------



## Paid (Feb 5, 2007)

Good to hear, though I have managed to find a small heater in the shed, so added it, which means I can move the set up to a more draugthy, but better visual spot.

I think I'll start with some cherries, as crs seem quite hard to find in my parts.


----------



## Paid (Feb 5, 2007)

Just got my first 4, and didnt realise just how small they are.
There about 1cm long, and 2 are pregnant already, which is
good ;-)


----------



## Paid (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## absinthe_fi (Dec 5, 2006)

looking good paid. good luck with the breeding tank...if you're looking for crs, check your pm (on the other site - unless you already have )


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's one loaded cherry... With any luck that nano will soon be over run with little ones. Soon enough you'll have to go "apartment" hunting again! 

-John N.


----------



## Paid (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, I got my cherries today, and already, I have 2MM baby cherries lol.
She has birthed at least 5 mini cherries already 

I never assumed it would be this easy lol.

BoO- I got the pm, thanks, but thought I'd give the cherries ago first, and if it
works out, invest in some crs, or at least wait till i could source some over here, which I might have managed lol.

I have another 3 of these 25cm cubes, which I will prob set up over the next week


----------



## absinthe_fi (Dec 5, 2006)

addicting hobby eh? 

can't wait to see photos of your whole setup..who knows, you'll probably dedicate 2 rooms to this lol

yay for the shrimplets! congrats on being a cherry dad


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice tank  Wow, that was easy  You have had them for a day and already have babies! lol I hope mine breed that fast


----------



## Paid (Feb 5, 2007)

I must admit, I thought it would take longer lol.
But thats the joy of buying 2 pregnant ones 

This is there home now its a bit more settled










and this is one of the shrimplets 










Are CRS a simular size to cherries?


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Nice tank and nice pictures of the tank and shrimp!



Paid said:


> Are CRS a simular size to cherries?


Mine are bigger surprisingly... but I think that's because they're from Brian...

-Andrew


----------

